# hatching maggots



## calmspeak (Sep 3, 2007)

Is it possible to hatch fish bait maggots for food? Seems to be the only kind of fly larvae in Alberta Canada. Any suggestions on how to catch crickets without slowing them down in the fridge. I want to change thier housing to bigger container but have trouble catching them without cooling them first. I really have a thing about the ugly things and don't want then all over the house. Any suggestions? Thanks! Oh one more thing, I also need suggestions on what to feed crickets. I currently give orange pieces. They come with gel and hard food in container from pet store. thanks again.

Cheers


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Is it possible to hatch fish bait maggots for food? Seems to be the only kind of fly larvae in Alberta Canada. Any suggestions on how to catch crickets without slowing them down in the fridge. I want to change thier housing to bigger container but have trouble catching them without cooling them first. I really have a thing about the ugly things and don't want then all over the house. Any suggestions? Thanks! Oh one more thing, I also need suggestions on what to feed crickets. I currently give orange pieces. They come with gel and hard food in container from pet store. thanks again.Cheers


As to feeding the crix just give them dogfood if u want it simple or buy flukers' cricket feed OR go to mantisplace.com and look for yens blend


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will check Yens website. Anyboby know about fish bait maggots?


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

Put the maggots in a container at room temp and they should pupate. Once they do feed them honey. When you need to get some out stick the whole thing in the freezer until they slow down.

I feed my crickets dry cat food and leafy greens.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Thanks for the info. I will check Yens website. Anyboby know about fish bait maggots?


Not yen's site, nick's site. NICK has YEN'S special blend for sale


----------



## calmspeak (Sep 4, 2007)

ok I'll check nick's web site. Thanx alot


----------

